# Solved: PDF won't print



## gyrsaker (Dec 28, 2008)

Apologies if this is posted in the wrong place, unsure where to go but I suspect the problem is with Adobe 9.
I use Windows Vista and an Epson SX425W printer, both work fine unless I'm trying to print a PDF. I then get a message saying 'The document could not be printed' when I close this message another one appears saying 'There were no pages selected to print'.
It's only a one page document and in the print range field I am offered 'all' or 'current view' I get the same result no matter which I use.
Same problem with all PDFs and I have checked that printing is allowed.
Any help/advice much appreciated, but please remember I am a simpleton, I use a computer but I'll never understand one


----------



## bkmgy (Feb 4, 2012)

Open your Adobe Reader, then in toolbar click:
HELP | Repair Adobe Reader Installation


----------



## gyrsaker (Dec 28, 2008)

It worked, easy when you know how!

Many thanks bkmgy


----------

